# My garage can't find the parts



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya,

I've got a 1993 Hymer B544 - with a leaking heater control valve. My local garage says he can't find out what model of Fiat Ducato it is, so doesn't know what replacement part to order.

Previously I've found Hymer UK quite helpful, but I don't think they exist any more. And the German Hymer website doesn't seem to have an email address.

I'd like to be able to give someone the Hymer serial number - and I think it should be possible to check what Fiat model it is from that. 

Any ideas of who I can ask?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Unless there was a model change around that time I cannot think that the heater control valve would have varied between say a medium wheel base or long wheel base model.

If you take your VIN no. to a local Fiat dealer they should be able to identify which model it is.

JohnW


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> If you take your VIN no. to a local Fiat dealer they should be able to identify which model it is.


..and just in case you don't know, that can be found on your V5C log sheet as well as on the vehicle itself: on the identity plate I think ( whatever it's called.brain fade  )

Harvey


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

post a picture of your heater controls please.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

They claim the VIN isn't coming up on their database - maybe because it's a German import?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

marco_b said:


> They claim the VIN isn't coming up on their database - maybe because it's a German import?


Our MH didn't come up on any parts suppliers databases either, for possibly the same reason..............until I re registered it with DVLA as a PHG. Now I can go to a Motor Factor and source spares using the Reg No, whereas the Fiat agent always wants the Chassis No. :roll:

I also discovered that there was one wrong letter with the chassis number, on the V5. That certainly wouldn't have helped. :lol: It was listed as XFA....... instead of ZFA......, so wrongly registered on two accounts either by the first owners when they imported it, or by DVLA themselves. :roll:

Good luck in the hunt for spares,

Jock.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi marco
use this fiat website

http://eper.fiatforum.com/eper/navi...INDOW_ID=1&KEY=HOME&EPER_CAT=SP&MAKE=F&SBMK=T

Type in your chasis number click magnifying glass and you will be in.

The parts highlighted in blue should be specific to your vehicle

All the best

Ian


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

Icer - that website looks perfect, but when I type in the VIN it says it can't find the vehicle. I've checked the VIN on the UK registration document and the original German one (it's an import) and they are both the same.

Still stuck...


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Soon after buying our 1990 FIAT based motorhome a year ago, I noticed a drip from the heater control valve.

I added a "Radweld" type product to the water and it appears to have done the job so far.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

denisl said:


> Soon after buying our 1990 FIAT based motorhome a year ago, I noticed a drip from the heater control valve.
> 
> I added a "Radweld" type product to the water and it appears to have done the job so far.


That looks like an excellent bit of lateral thinking, I'll try that first. Still can't understand why the Fiat database doesn't recognise the VIN number though...


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Marco,

Have you tried anywhere other than a Fiat main agent?

If you try a motor factor you may find that they don't need the VIN for their parts system.

I have been stonewalled at main agents in the past by them requiring information that I don't have to hand before they can even attempt to search for parts. It's called progress.

Harvey


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not a main agent, it's my friendly local garage who've been pretty good for two or three years. 

Actually I've been through icer's website, looking at the relevant part on all the Ducato models up to 1994, and the "heater radiator cock" as it's charmingly known, is the same part number on every model.

So I think I've pinned down the bit that's needed. Plan now is to try Radweld first, then if it still leaks, give the part number to the garage and see if they can track it down.

Thanks everyone, great to have more heads than one thinking these things through!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*K Seal*

Try this instead of Rad Weld....HERE


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Marco 

Is it possible that the VIN no is wrong on the documentation?
Have you checked the vehicle.
Mine is also imported and it's there

Ian


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

While rad weld and similar stuff is good for emergencies sometimes it lets you down at the worst time!

As others have said check the actual chassis number on the vehicle it's self.
It might be worth emailing Hymer in Germany with any chassis/conversion numbers you have as they may either know the part no from Fiat or maybe supply a replacement themselves.

I seem to remember there was a Hymer Germany email address posted on here a while ago.

Good luck.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> I seem to remember there was a Hymer Germany email address posted on here a while ago.


This all the contact info I have.

[email protected] or [email protected]
0049 7524 999 116

Guntram speaks excellent english.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

